# Cheap rental wanted near Algarve.



## powerhousesteve (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello, I am looking for a cheap rental property near to, or in the Algarve region as I plan to move there soon but would like to be living there to do research on buying and explore different area's, the property does not need need to be brilliant as I live alone now and I am good at repairs etc so make do and mend is ok.
PLEASE DO NOT CONTACT ME IF YOU ARE LOOKING FOR A KINGS RANSOM FOR YOUR HOLIDAY VILLA.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

There are plenty of long term rentals in the Algarve Resident (available online) at the moment including some more "rustic" €300/month type options.

If you google "Casa Sapo" there are plenty of long term rentals there too.

B


----------



## powerhousesteve (Nov 8, 2010)

notlongnow said:


> There are plenty of long term rentals in the Algarve Resident (available online) at the moment including some more "rustic" €300/month type options.
> 
> If you google "Casa Sapo" there are plenty of long term rentals there too.
> 
> B


Many thanks, looking now


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

have sent you a PM


----------



## faith4imani (Oct 11, 2014)

Can you tell me what period the figures listed for properties at "casa sapo" are for?


----------



## SUMMER01 (Feb 4, 2011)

Can suggest you look at Albufeira Camping in Alpouvar Albufeira. It has full facilities all year round I believ. Maybe worth a look at on line.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

As a slight alternative to staying in one place long term when looking around this site I use to stay is many different areas either with people who know the area or not as you choose. You getter a better insite to an area this way and often local invaluable advise. 

https://www.airbnb.co.uk/


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

BodgieMcBodge said:


> As a slight alternative to staying in one place long term when looking around this site I use to stay is many different areas either with people who know the area or not as you choose. You getter a better insite to an area this way and often local invaluable advise.
> 
> https://www.airbnb.co.uk/


Bloody hell my English turns crap after a night of Bocking.


----------



## 2ctdiamond (Oct 11, 2014)

powerhousesteve said:


> Hello, I am looking for a cheap rental property near to, or in the Algarve region as I plan to move there soon but would like to be living there to do research on buying and explore different area's, the property does not need need to be brilliant as I live alone now and I am good at repairs etc so make do and mend is ok.
> PLEASE DO NOT CONTACT ME IF YOU ARE LOOKING FOR A KINGS RANSOM FOR YOUR HOLIDAY VILLA.


Can´t see a date on this - are you still looking


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

2ctdiamond said:


> Can´t see a date on this - are you still looking


November 2010 - so likely they found somewhere by now


----------

